# HELP PLEASE! Very worried owner



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

My beutiful Golden retriever Nancy is 7 years old

A week or so ago she ate and brought up white foam, did this a couple more times and was fine, On thursday just gone (2 days ago) whilst out on a walk she was a usual chasing after a stick, she stumbled and landed on her face, all dogs have their clumsy moments and though none of it, later jjumping over a wall she fell again, (i thought maybe if she had pulled something earlier, it hurt upon landing) she very slowly walked home and went to bed early

Friday morning went for a walk as usual but she stuggled over the style -not usual behaviour. and then staggered home very very slowly. I took her to the vets where she was prodded and poked felt all over to see if anything could be found. Her wobble worsened and struggled to leave the building.

Friday night she was very wobbly but still able to walk around, occaisionally falling, on steroids and antibiotics to try and cure, what ever it was, Vet did not know. Friday night, slept well, kept an eye on her all night, but groaned a few times.

today - Saturday, morning she was taken back to the vets, given more steroids and a powerful antibiotic. Had to be carried out of the vets and helped in, hardly walking. Saturday has seen her condition worsen and has be lifted into bed, as cannot walk atall any more.

Other symptoms she has are:
-phleghmy throat, can hear when she breaths
-excessive drooling
-runny eyes
-runny nose
-lathargic

I cannot find these symtoms any where and wondered if anybody had the same.

Sitting up and watching her all night so if anybody has anything, anything at all related, then i can look into it and suggest to specialist tomorrow.

Extrememly Worried Owner on my most beautiful little Angel Nancy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up for you to see if someone else can help. What, if any tests have been run? Bloodwork?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about your dear girl. I do not know where you live, what vax she gets, etc, but I remember I lost a couple of dogs over 50 years ago to distemper and the symptoms were very like this But i would think the vet would hae found it if that was the case with your Nancy.

It could be so many things and I hope you can find out very soon and get her on the road to recovery.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*i think you should take a second opinion asap or just get her checked & *** how can steroids & other medication can be given without knowing the sickness ? get all the tests done - blood check ups stool check she might have food poisoning, that if it happens in dogs, i don't know ....

first try & find what's wrong & then the medication comes in ... :X
*


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Did they do chest x-rays for possible Pneumonia? Test for Tick borne disease (TBD's)?

There are so many things it could be, get a second opinion soon.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

& please don't be tensed be strong they feed off our energy ...
she will be fine you n Nancy would be in my prayers love from me n NIshka ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I would also get a second opinion. 

Did they do blood work? What was her hct? Are her gums pale? Did they do a tick borne panel? Radiographs? Ultrasound?


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the responses, didnt think i would get any, let alone so quickly!

With it being the weekend they didnt want to do bloods until monday, but due to her worsening condition we have rang specialists in town at another vets to see what we can find, So bloods etc will be done tomorrow first thing. 

Dallas Gold- yes, her gums are pale also

I thought it could be tick bourne disease, but due to living in the country side and the vet being here all her life she ruled that out, i, after reading up , have found only that tick paralysis fits every one of her symptoms, so i will suggest this to the specialists tomorrow, although saying that i have found no ticks, and she seems to have worsened so quickly which in my mind suggests poisened etc rather than something that gets worse over time.

Listening to her hockling away in the kitchen feel so helpless.

Im from north england, uk by the way.

Thanks all

Beth


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have an emergency vet available to you? What you are describing and pale gums does not sound good.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If there is an emergency vet, I would get her there as quickly as possible. What you describe is an emergency. Pale gums indicate anemia or a bleed. She needs a complete physical, lab, xrays, etc. My prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If there is an emergency vet, I would get her there as quickly as possible. What you describe is an emergency. Pale gums indicate anemia or a bleed. She needs a complete physical, lab, xrays, etc. My prayers are with you.


I strongly second this. She needs emergency veterinary care. Pale gums are never a good sign. 

Welcome to the Forum. Please keep us posted!

Holding you and Nancy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also think it's time to take her to the emergency vet--you need answers soon--your dog is suffering and it shouldn't wait over the weekend. I'll be keeping you both in my prayers -- the symptoms are very frightening.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm just going to add to the chorus recommending an emergency vet. It's probably around 1am where you are now - if you're still up, I would highly recommend getting her somewhere asap. Can you get any water into her?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hugs and prayers for you and Nancy. I also agree you should take her to an emergency vet right away. Let us know how your both doing.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hoping you found an emergency vet able to do the necessary tests. Good thoughts for Nancy and comforting ones for you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending positive wishes. 

Keep us posted on your dear girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with Nancy and you.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Poisoning? Could she have gotten some poison food?

I agree with what has been sad and since she developed the symptoms so quickly, I also would recommend an Emergency Vet Clinic.

I keep my fingers crossed for Nancy.


----------



## FilleNouvelle (Jan 21, 2012)

Those symptoms sound like distemper the way I've had it described to me (never seen it). I know it's a puppy disease typically, but I would definitely get the dog to the vet ASAP.


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

Today the specialist told us to expect the worse, with the possibilities being brain tumor, or a tumor on the central nervous systme, or inflamation of the central nervous system.

She has been given steroids, but if she does not respond to them in the next 48 hours then we have to let her go.

Heartbroken Beth
and a very beautiful but poorly Nancy xx


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your girl Nancy. We'll keep you in our thoughts today.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BethAlexander said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes.
> 
> Today the specialist told us to expect the worse, with the possibilities being brain tumor, or a tumor on the central nervous systme, or inflamation of the central nervous system.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry, and I will be praying for a major turnaround for Nancy today.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

This sounds too much like what happened with my almost 8 year old Eli. He had a few episodes of strange weakness, the first in October, 2nd in December (some may have happened that I didn't catch), the vet suspected a seizure as all tested ok otherwise. Then in May he had a strange episode where he flipped out and fell to the ground then got up and appeared dazed and was very weak and tired afterwards. He had just been running around the yard prior to this. He also did a frequent gagging sound like he had something in his throat and coughed up a foamy phlegm every so often. I rushed him to the vet again but he seemed fine there, she listened to his lungs and said they sounded clear but did a chest xray and body xray. The xray showed probable secondary cancer throughout his lungs, we never knew the primary cancer but suspected it to be a brain tumor. The xray also showed a slight, but suspicious area by his heart but not visible enough to tell.
He was given steroids which made him almost normal for 2 weeks before we had to let him go because breathing was so labored.

If they did not do xrays or ultrasound please ask for them. I don't mean to frighten you, it may not be the same thing at all, I'm sure many illnesses mimic others but the pale gums are very alarming.
I hope and pray everything will turn out ok for her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers sent and a candle lit for Nancy.


----------



## goldendreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Please keep us posted on Nancy, I sure hope you find out what it is before you "let her go".

All the best,

Lynne in FL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So so sorry, I really hope she rallies and proves them wrong, I know you will be living on a knifes edge right now. Sending you caring thoughts and every hope for everything positive and the biggest hug. x


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry and I hope Nancy pulls out of this.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinking of you and Nancy today. Let us know how she is doing when you are able.


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

So she had her steroids around 6 hours ago, and unfortunately no improvements. Its so sad because other than being a bit down she still has this glow in her eyes and the love in her heart.

Its so sad to start saying goodbye, but my gut instinct is telling me this is what will happen.

Thank you all for you support, kind wishes and thoughts, It means a lot, and i hope she stays with me in spirit.

x


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so, so sorry. I hope she rallies. Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. These things can happen so fast - I pray she rallies as well. The possibility of having to say goodbye at such a young age is really so unfair. We lost our Duke at 7 1/2. It's mind boggling how they can be so happy and appear so healthy one minute and the next.......................

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

BethAlexander said:


> So she had her steroids around 6 hours ago, and unfortunately no improvements. Its so sad because other than being a bit down she still has this glow in her eyes and the love in her heart.
> 
> Its so sad to start saying goodbye, but my gut instinct is telling me this is what will happen.
> 
> ...


Trust your gut and also trust your heart. Spoil her rotten and take a ton of photos in the time you have left. Feed her steak or ice cream... anything she wants. It's not like it will hurt her now and the goal is to help her love every minute that she has left.

Remember that she doesn't know what is going to happen. She just knows she loves you and that life is wonderful. Your job is to keep it that way. That means you have to find the strength to postpone your grieving until she is gone and focus on the joy of the time you can spend with her.

Many of us have been in your place and know how hard this is. We share your grief.

Yes, she will stay with you in spirit. Count on that.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Beth

I am so very, very, sorry. Can you get her to an emergency vet?
Praying for her and you.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers for Nancy and for you, and your family..........


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Your prayers seem to be working, so keep them coming,

Just after i posted last nancy managed to walk all by her self, given it was only a few steps, but we sat outside for a while then when i asked her to come in again she managed again, very stumbly on her legs but she managed by her self, again she walked to my sister and back, with a little persuasion but intervention. Later i tried to take her out side, and she left without me, trotting up the drive, unfortunetly stumbled and couldnt manage back up again. She as just managed to do this once more, she gets too excited though and falls, Im hopeing this is the start of the road to recovery.

Thank you for your kind wishes


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Nancy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My heart and best wishes go out to you and Nancy during this very difficult time.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hopeful thoughts that the steroids help Nancy and that they control the possible nervous system inflammation. 

Keeping her and you in my thoughts.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

praying for you. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Beth, I'm sorry your Nancy is doing poorly, fingers crossed that the steroids help her. In the meantime, you may want to use a towel under her like a sling so she doesn't actually fall when she's walking along. Keeping all positive thoughts going your way....


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Fingers seriously crossed for you.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't give up yet Beth. Miracles happen everyday. I will be praying for you both, very hard. Give Nancy a hug from all of us...that's a lot of hugs.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

keep you and nancy in my thoughts and sending good vibes your way. stay strong.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Many prayers and good thoughts coming for your dear Nancy. Hopefully she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

This morning, the awful but right decision was made to let her go. With no improvement and a very bleak outlook there was bothing more could be done.

She had a lovely morning sitting outside watching the birds, then having lots of cuddles next to the fire this afternoon, she went very peacefully which im glad about.

Totally totally heartbroken.

Rest in peace my beautiful little angel Nancy, love you dearly and love you always xxxx
xxxxxxx


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

This is so heartbreaking. RIP sweet Nancy Girl. Peace and strength to you Beth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Nancy, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry! Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to make these awful decisions but you gave her a gift of love. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

so, so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. I am sure she's waiting healthy and whole at the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Nancy. You are forever loved. And hugs to you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs going your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss and your heartbreak. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, no. Oh, Beth, I am so sorry. I was hoping to come and see a positive update. You must be so heartbroken. Thinking of you. 

If you feel up to it, please know you are welcome to share some photos and memories of your sweet girl. We'd love to see them.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh no, how heartbreaking. I am so so sorry for the loss of your sweet Nancy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to all of you, rest in peace, sweet Nancy.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, what a sudden unfortunate thing to happen! She is now free from any pain and confusion she may of had. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this news....

My heart hurts for you.

R.I.P. sweet Nancy.....


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very sorry to read this about Nancy. Godspeed


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the sudden loss of your beloved Nancy. Sending you thoughts for strength to get through the difficult grieving time ahead.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so so sorry to hear you lost her. Thoughts and prayer for you and your family. It is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart hurts for you as you grieve your loss. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nancy*

My heart breaks that you lost Nancy!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry - run free sweet girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Beth, my heart breaks for you.......bless you for setting her free from pain. It is better to have done it one day too early, than one second too late.....RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Nancy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart breaks for you... and I am also very grateful that you found the strength and courage to set your lovely Nancy free from pain forever. I hope in the painful days ahead that you will find some comfort in knowing that you have accepted this pain to keep her from the agony that faced her.

Hugs and prayers for Nancy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. To lose Nancy in such a short time with no chance to fight it is devastating. Sorry that her time with you was so short and ended up unexpectedly. May she rest in peace with no pain anymore.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Nancy. Many are thinking of you and her, and wishing you love, strength, and peace!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to let your sweet Nancy go to the bridge. Such a very difficult time. She will be with you forever in your heart!! RIP Nancy!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I had hoped and prayed for her to recover. She is in the company of many grand dogs from just this forum alone.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry Nancy had to leave you. Sleep softly sweet girl I am sure you will make many more friends at the golden Bridge. 

Hugs and kisses to you Beth.


----------



## mana (Feb 20, 2012)

Is your dog eating and drinking? May need IV fluids to for support. Sounds like he is suffering neurological effects of something. Get him to the doctor immediately if condition worsens overnight. Get a second opinion if needed.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

my heart hurts for you..big hugs...


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sad for you. RIP Nancy.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. I wish I could take your sadness away.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Losing a best friend is so very hard. The pain lasts for a long, long time, but gradually it will soften and you will remember Nancy with less tears and more smiles. I hope that time comes soon for you.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss Beth. Big hugs from all of us here. 
Did the dr's ever figure out exactly what was wrong with Nancy?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sad to hear about the loss of your special girl Nancy


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Today has been such a hard day, so lonely, and so so hard, i want her to be here so badly for a cuddle. I miss my best friend so much...

Thank you all for the kind comments, means a lot

xx


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Sending hugs and healing thoughts for you. So sorry for your pain.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. It's so very hard to lose a loved one. Thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## BethAlexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Couldn't work out how to add pictures to post, so made an album instead.
Wish i had captured every waking moment, but i have the memories and the love still in my heart. I share this small album with you all as a thank you for all your kind words and thoughts. It will never get easy, i love you Nan xxxx

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...u-always-my-so-very-precious-nan-noo-xxx.html


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It hurts so badly. You'll see each other again, and it will seem like only a moment has passed.

I looked at your photo album. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

What a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So very sorry!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nancy was a beauty, I am very sorry you lost her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

so sorry for your loss of Nancy RIP sweet girl


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so so sorry your Nancy had to leave you. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Beth, judging by your photos, Nancy had a lovely life with you. They are never here long enough, these beautiful gold dogs, and I'm sorry that Nancy has gotten her angel wings. Those first days, weeks and sometimes months are very hard, but the sharp pain will eventually become a dull ache, and you will smile through your tears.


----------

